# Drivers Licence and Applying-Question for Recruiters



## CAlexK (1 Aug 2009)

Sorry if this has been asked before, i searched but couldn't find anything, but i may not have looked hard enough  
Would my lack of driver's licence hurt my chances of enlisting in infantry?


----------



## Michael OLeary (1 Aug 2009)

No.  It will, however, be a factor later if you are being considered for a driver's course.


----------



## aesop081 (1 Aug 2009)

CAlexK said:
			
		

> Would my lack of driver's licence hurt my chances of enlisting in infantry?



When you filled out the application forms, did you see anywhere that stated " provincial DL is a requirement" ?


----------



## gaspasser (1 Aug 2009)

Unless the rules have changed, I don't think you need a PDL for a 404 unless you're and MSEOp. Ergo, you shouldn't need a PDL for Infantry.  You'll get a Basic Driver Wheel course later in your career.
Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, which is usually the case.. :nod:


----------



## CAlexK (1 Aug 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> When you filled out the application forms, did you see anywhere that stated " provincial DL is a requirement" ?



Havn't filled out the app forms yet, just wanna know what to expect when i do.


----------



## Otis (1 Aug 2009)

A prov. D/L is now only a prerequisite for MP, MPO and Med Tech.

Any other trade does not require a D/L before joining (as of yesterday, when they removed the requirement from the Supply Tech pre-requisites)

Otis


----------



## gaspasser (1 Aug 2009)

Why would a Med tech need a PDL?  And don't say for ambulances on an AF wing because the MSEOps operate those.  And what is MPO?
MP, I can see but don't they do a BDT in Borden before they hit the road?  Could be old info??!! And my info was incorrect, MSEOps are taught what they need to know.  The QL3 is still geared towards the non driver.  Actually, that's better because they don't come in with poor driving habits that take time to correct.  ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Aug 2009)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Why would a Med tech need a PDL?  And don't say for ambulances on an AF wing because the MSEOps operate those.  And what is MPO?
> MP, I can see but don't they do a BDT in Borden before they hit the road?  Could be old info??!! And my info was incorrect, MSEOps are taught what they need to know.  The QL3 is still geared towards the non driver.  Actually, that's better because they don't come in with poor driving habits that take time to correct.  ;D



Heck BYT Driver anyone can operate the Crash Ambs


----------



## gaspasser (1 Aug 2009)

Actually in the trade, it's a full qualification on your 416s.  Yes, anyone can drive one, but in the trade, we are there to help the medics as stretcher bearers, "gophers" and first aiders if needs be.


----------



## mariomike (1 Aug 2009)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Why would a Med tech need a PDL?



I wouldn't know why, but it says they do in the Qualification Requirements:
http://www.forces.ca/html/medicaltechnician_reg_en.aspx


----------



## chris_log (1 Aug 2009)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> No.  It will, however, be a factor later if you are being considered for a driver's course.



Being considered for a driver's course has nothing to do with whether or not one holds a PDL (unless said member had their PDL suspended/removed for a DUI etc).  

You don't need a PDL to get your 404's, which is the only license pre-req for most CF driver courses (except for the MP's, etc). 

I met an MSE Op who never had a PDL.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Aug 2009)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Actually in the trade, it's a full qualification on your 416s.  Yes, anyone can drive one, but in the trade, we are there to help the medics as stretcher bearers, "gophers" and first aiders if needs be.



When I used to drive the Crash AMB for CFSME I  would also assit the medics if/when needed......


----------



## gaspasser (1 Aug 2009)

I recinded my earlier post that MSEOps need a PDL so that CFSAL can teach from scratch.  I was on my 3's with some who didn't....I tended to stay very far away from them....they scared me bigtime when it came to driving.   
Nfldsapper, I guess it's just another example of everyone taking away our trade...LOL     ;D
Long thread for a simple answer.
BYTD


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Aug 2009)

Yeah but you are the only guys who can drive Road Cruisers and the other buses..........


----------



## gaspasser (1 Aug 2009)

..and tractor trailers...and SNIC equipment (not just heavy stuff that the Engineers operate too), and A/C refuelers. 
I've just read on another thread that the highers that be are trying to get rid of the MSEOp trade in the army...WE are still needed in the AF in our primary role.
I'm a proud Trucker who would like to keep his job, but the nice thing is...if they get rid of my trade, I'll just pull the pin... T.I. is sometimes a wonderful things.


----------



## chris_log (2 Aug 2009)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> ..and tractor trailers...and SNIC equipment (not just heavy stuff that the Engineers operate too), and A/C refuelers.
> *I've just read on another thread that the highers that be are trying to get rid of the MSEOp trade in the army*...WE are still needed in the AF in our primary role.
> I'm a proud Trucker who would like to keep his job, but the nice thing is...if they get rid of my trade, I'll just pull the pin... T.I. is sometimes a wonderful things.



Slow down, I never said the army was getting rid of the trade. Only that positions were being cut, the way the trade is used is being studied and that MSE Ops are one of the 'easy' trades in the CF to pick on.


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Aug 2009)

I seem to recall hearing rumors about amalgamating trades such as Tfc Tech, Supply and MSE Op as opposed to getting rid of any trades.


----------



## gaspasser (2 Aug 2009)

I don't think will go back to the days of old.  Supply Tech, Tfc Tech, MSEOp and Veh Tech all spawned for the old Service Corps which was mostly supply and wagoneers.  Re-amalgamating would seem a waste of time and useless. Look what happened to the Fin Clk trade and Admin trade; all the AF trades amalgamated into one....most of my friends from before that time say it's an absolute headache, not knowing what background some people have in order to work on the planes.
Each of the Logistics trades have become quite specialized over time and you couldn't or wouldn't be able to all of it in one lifetime. 
Besides, if they pulled something like that, many of the old school members would pull the pin out of professional pride.    
 :2c:


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Aug 2009)

Well, that was years ago, they probably abandoned that idea.  I will say, with the hiring of so many civilian drivers, the MSE Ops seem to have less options in their trade.


----------



## gaspasser (2 Aug 2009)

Really?
Here at the Wing, we have downsized our MDOs and are short MSEOps, therefore services have been downgraded.  I won't and can't comment on where there are being employed, but we also have MSS spooling up and that takes many of our Military, ergo, less services.  One Mil has gone Civ, so it's one for one.
We still have to maintain the airfield for SNIC and man the REF section, plus GPV airfield requirements.
Maybe at your base, they've hired more Civilians (I know one or two myself) but here they are a dying breed as well.  So far, there is no other trade that can take up most of the trade slack from the MDOs and MSEOps.  Most of our PIA runs are gone because of lack of drivers, fewer T/T runs, fewer Bus details...the list goes on due to lack of drivers and lack of priority over AF OPs. 
I apologize if I sound a tad angry, but there's been a thread or two lately that's been trashing the trade which many of us are proud of being in.  There's thread that started some time ago by Mr.Plow that stated the Truckers Truth
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/37358.0.html

This thread has taken a turn from someone just asking if they need a PDL to join the infantry.  :
And turned into a Trucker's Bash.    :
rant off


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Aug 2009)

I'm not trashing the trade, if anything, I'm all for hiring _less_ civilians.

Don't know what Ottawa is like, as far as civilian-military ration but in Pet, I can remember our parking lot not getting cleared until the end of the working day and civilian drivers getting paid time and a half to work on holidays or overtime.  I always said if we were using MSE Ops, they would have been on shift work and we wouldn't have had to worry about all that.

Unfortunately, with recruiting and instructor shortages, I don't see anything changing any time soon.   :-\


----------



## gaspasser (2 Aug 2009)

No,Moe, you weren't and I, too, am for hiring less civies...but I know their role at the wing and in places like Pet, and they support us when we go away.  But sometimes the union gets too powerful and it seems the civs do most of the $$ runs while us mil get shafted with flight line or mail run... but I rant. (a lot lately, it seems ??)  
AS for recruiting shortages, according to my last CM brief, we had something like 200 new members tied up in the training system...much needed numbers on ANY base in ANY element.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Aug 2009)

Here in Gagetown the majority of the drivers are civies, both at K10 Base Transport and also at K1 FD SP PL for CFSME.


----------



## mariomike (2 Aug 2009)

Thanks for your interesting information about the trade, BYT Driver. They used to tell us that one soldier in seven was in the RCASC. Also, thanks for the link to the "Truckers Poem". Your trade schools the most professional drivers I have ever seen, bar none.


----------



## Otis (3 Aug 2009)

To _sort of_ get this thread back on track:

MP-Military Police
MPO - Military Police Officer

I do not know why MP, MPO and Med Techs are the only ones to require PDL's prior to joining, I just know that they are.

No, the information is not old ... in fact, it is ABSOLUTELY up to date (like I said in my last post, the removal of Sup Tech from the list was THAT DAY)

As for the other question in this thread (regarding the amalgamation of SupTech, MSE and Tfc Tech) the amalgamation was considered as part of the MOSART trade review a few years ago (that was the grand plan that changed all of our trade identifiers from MOS' to MOSID's i.e. Sup Tech from 911 to 00168)

Apparently, that's all the MOSART project ever did. They did this HUGE survey about what we all did in our trades, made us all sit a write it (for some of us it took hours) spent a bundle of money on studies etc. but then all they ended up doing before abandoning the thing was change the trade identifiers!

Otis


----------



## gaspasser (3 Aug 2009)

Yes, I remember that survey.  I think it was also called "Tiger Team" as part of ASD which was a complete waste of money as an idea.  (oh well, some college kid got some money for trying to pull it off {tongue in cheek}) They did try to think of amalgamating the Log trades, but it would be too much as each trade is too diversified and sometimes specialized to make into one. I believe their thinking was each trade was low in numbers and we could all be cross trained.  It got canned because it would just add more to the low numbers and no work would get done.  
And, I think the main reason certain trades (i.e. MSEOp) doesn't require a PDL is so that the "military" will teach the members how to drive the proper way without having to deprogram any bad habits, and poor attitudes, which seems to prevail in _some _of the youth lately.
Back on track here, I suggest the person asking the question, go to the recruiting center and get the final, by the book, in writing, answer.  We can all speculate and quote regulations, but CFRC has probably final say.
My  :2c:


----------



## Otis (3 Aug 2009)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Back on track here, I suggest the person asking the question, go to the recruiting center and get the final, by the book, in writing, answer.  We can all speculate and quote regulations, but CFRC has probably final say.
> My  :2c:



Ummm, BHT ... I WORK at ... oh nevermind ... go ask your local CFRC ... I give up.


----------



## Roy Harding (3 Aug 2009)

Otis said:
			
		

> Ummm, BHT ... I WORK at ... oh nevermind ... go ask your local CFRC ... I give up.



How do you get through your days, Otis?

I often thought (whilst still serving), and still do that you guys in recruiting are true unsung heroes.  I somehow managed to spend my career at "the pointy end" - and I was never less than extremely thankful for it.

You're a good resource here on Army.ca - if you're ever out this way (Terrace, BC) - I PROMISE to buy you beer until you give up (AND - I'll provide transport from the airport, a bed for the night - as long as you don't mind being awakened by a 120 lb canine sweetheart that's attached to the tongue that'll be licking your face - and transport back to the airport).

Let me know.  Honestly.


Roy


----------



## aesop081 (3 Aug 2009)

Otis said:
			
		

> Ummm, BHT ... I WORK at ... oh nevermind ... go ask your local CFRC ... I give up.



i'm surprised you last this long. After all the answer to the Op's question is in reply #1.



> No.


----------



## Otis (3 Aug 2009)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> How do you get through your days, Otis?



:rofl: Some days, I just don't know!




			
				Roy Harding said:
			
		

> I often thought (whilst still serving), and still do that you guys in recruiting are true unsung heroes.  I somehow managed to spend my career at "the pointy end" - and I was never less than extremely thankful for it.



Heroes? Not bloody likely. There are people who do much more important work. It's monotonous sometimes answering the same questions 50 times a day, but it's not dangerous, I get to be home almost every night, and at least 50% of my days are less than 10 hours.

It IS very gratifying when someone who's down on their luck finds a job that's perfect for them because of your work though ...




			
				Roy Harding said:
			
		

> You're a good resource here on Army.ca - if you're ever out this way (Terrace, BC) - I PROMISE to buy you beer until you give up (AND - I'll provide transport from the airport, a bed for the night - as long as you don't mind being awakened by a 120 lb canine sweetheart that's attached to the tongue that'll be licking your face - and transport back to the airport).
> 
> Let me know.  Honestly.
> 
> ...



Thanks Roy, that means a lot ... I DO try to give honest, helpful answers (though I admit to sometimes answering with frustration)

I can't see me making it out to Terrace until (and if) I get posted back to the West Coast ... but thanks for the offer. If you're ever in Toronto ... come to the CFRC!

Now enough of this love-fest ... I think the question has been asked and answered ... time for locking?



Otis


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Aug 2009)

Otis said:
			
		

> Now enough of this love-fest ... I think the question has been asked and answered ... time for locking?
> 
> 
> 
> Otis



Done.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## 556ofdemocracy (1 May 2010)

Hello everyone,
I searched the board for relevence to this issue, but found nothing. Anywho, I graduate from high school in June. I am interested in a possible Artillery field gunner position, however, I only hold a g1 licence, and must wait at least another 8 months before having the opportunity to recieve my g2. Recruiters, When I apply will there be any issue with the level of licence I currently hold? If so, what level is needed upon application?

Thank you,
556ofdemocracy


----------



## McD (1 May 2010)

You're good. Med Techs need it though.

http://forces.ca/html/artillerysoldierfield_reg_en.aspx

Under qualification . 

I am sure it helps though.


----------



## zakiuz (15 Apr 2011)

It's all in the title. I'm in Quebec if it can help. I emailed the CF but yet no response, and I couldn't find anything about it on the forum or on Google. 

So do I need it or can I do the 69 days course to be a military driver without it. 

Thank you !


----------



## Sigil (15 Apr 2011)

Not for most trades, although I think I heard you do for a couple. Military police and one or two others. Someone can correct me if that's not right. But not having a DL does not disqualify you from joining the CF.

EDIT: Sorry, didn't see the bit about being a driver. I don't know about that one.


----------



## zakiuz (15 Apr 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I knew I couldn't be disqualified from the CF because I don't own a DL but I don't know if some trade, such as Driver, requires one.

I checked this

http://www.forces.ca/en/job/conducteurconductricedematerielmobiledesoutien-89#education-2

And there was nothing about it.


----------



## Sythen (15 Apr 2011)

It limits the types of vehicles you can drive, at least in the infantry. The first vehicle my friend ever drove on the road was a T-LAV. I was allowed to drive ML, LS, LAV III but not a flag car or duty van because I had G2 instead of G license. Was kinda funny.

When you start getting driver courses, you are given 404's which is basically a military driver's license. On it are the codes for everything you are permitted to drive in Canada. Didn't even know there was a trade called "driver" though. Maybe you mean MSE Op? If so, they should qualify you with everything you need.


----------



## zakiuz (15 Apr 2011)

Yes I meant MSE Operator. Thank you so much ! I'll apply for that trade after my BMQ.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (15 Apr 2011)

zakiuz said:
			
		

> Yes I meant MSE Operator. Thank you so much ! I'll apply for that trade after my BMQ.



You apply for a trade (or three) before you even go to BMQ.  If you are not accepted into a trade you do not get your foot in the door.


----------

